
Journalism is Dead - generic_user
http://www.vgchartz.com/article/260846/journalism-is-dead/
======
trowawee
"Actually," he sniffed imperiously, "it's about ethics in game journalism."

------
ConfuciusSay
Forget the NYTimes helping to send us to a war that killed over a million
Iraqis. Forget FOX News that runs 24/7 propaganda, stoking divisions.
GamerGate is truly journalism's death knell. /s

~~~
xlm1717
Heaven forbid we talk about media misbehavior while Fox News is still around,
especially if that media misbehavior is using our own biases against white men
to manipulate our opinion.

